# Lil Gator



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

Got my new "microskiff" a few weeks ago. Its a 12 footer with a 4hp evinrude, not the fastest or nicest thing around but it gets me around. ;D


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

the first trip


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

the "custom" paint job
i painted it first with a base coat of rustoleum mineral based white


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

other...


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

the reason why its called lil gator...
this is the very first fish i caught out of it


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

she had a bad eye...


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

then the name and blue spray paint


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Dude that is a beast little boat, lol i remember jumpin ur wave wit my gheenoe. haha Sweet job man.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice gator trout  cool jon boat... Reminds me when I was a kid fishing in Mosquito lagoon alot.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

DUDE, my brother and I use to jump the waves that came off our houseboat in just a craft. Your boat is COOL and for people like me that have been beached due to no boat or building the next project We invy your boat. Keep fishin and catchin. Great boat. Send more pics of your fishin machine.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, it's kinda hard to beat jumpin waves that are bigger then your boat.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw Jesus several time during our adventures.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha i understand lol!!!!!


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

Got the new motor for the gator the other day








She ought to scoot
gonna try it out on wensday  Gheen with envy got my old rude 4


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Its workin awesome on the ten footer. I can get it up like 12 mph i think with gear cooler and me.


----------

